
Please Don't Become Anything, Especially Not a Programmer (2012) - unmole
http://learncodethehardway.org/blog/MAY_15_2012.html
======
aries1980
> These resentful programmers also hate that the new kids seem to be skipping
> all of their favourite indoctrinations.

Those indoctrinations are the derivation of the general wisdom of software
engineering. Being green, not taking time to learn things properly reminds me
to the London flats where everything is just hack on hack, electricity,
plumbing, furnitures included. Then everything is inconvenient and broken 10x
often than it should be, because someone didn't invest time learning things
properly.

It is not about the resistance to change. It is about to learn what is the
state-of-the-art now and why it is to avoid to commit mistakes of the past and
harm others.

